# Talk on quantitative easing Tuesday 17 May



## Brendan Burgess (15 May 2011)

*Quantitative Easing - What is it, and What are the Implications for Actuaries*

       Date: Tuesday, 17 May 2011        


        Time: 6pm - Tea/Coffee

6.30pm - Meeting



        Venue: Alexander Hotel




        Description: 
                                       Colm will discuss the economics of Quantitative  Easing, along with how Quantitative Easing may impact Pension Funds and  Insurance Companies. This will be followed by a discussion of the  current economic situation and risks in financial markets.



        Speakers/Presenters: 


                                       Colm Fitzgerald        


        Cost:  No charge for members/€50 for non members        



*[broken link removed]

Colm Fitzgerald (DCU) is an Adjunct Lecturer in Financial & Actuarial Mathematics in Dublin City
University. He has been developing and using financial mathematical models for trading purposes for
the last 17 years and was previously Head of Quantitative Trading in Bank of Ireland Global Markets.
He holds an MA in Economics and is a qualified Actuary. He is an external consultant to Rosenblatt
Securities and a founding director of Paragon Research Ltd.
Pramit Ghose graduated from TCD in Mathematics. He is a qualified
*


----------

